# Brown Algea



## tkfishgeek (Oct 8, 2007)

I have a 90 gal. Planted tank that I have started about 7 months ago. Going bigger. The past 2 months I have had brown algea on just about all my plants & starting on the glass where I do not clean as good. It is getting harder to get rid of. PH 7.1, NO3 0, GH 5, KH 2,. I do weekly water changes of 30gal. with RO top off. Any idea on how to get fid of this bad brown algea?


----------



## Matt724 (Jul 7, 2009)

I have the same thing. Either you don't have enough light, you have too much light, not enough co2, too much co2 or not enough potassium, or not enough nitrogen. Ino, its a b*tch to keep up with, which is why I don't =) Also, overdosing on ferts such as Seachem flourish gets the brown algae going, so refrain from overdosing on that stuff.


----------



## tkfishgeek (Oct 8, 2007)

I have played with my CO2 but not much of a change that I have seen. I have 2x 150w HQI but that only puts me at 3.2 WPG at the hight that it as at I guess. Seachem I have cut out when it started, to see if that started it but got worest as time went bye. Did not have it that first 4 or 5 months when I started. I have Eco-Complete Plant Substrate so I do not dose at this time. Maybe I should start redosing nitrogten, Potassium, Phosphorus.
Never has this problem with my full out planted 29gal.


----------



## tkfishgeek (Oct 8, 2007)

CO2 is still up. Have done a 50% water change started adding trace, nitrogten, Potassium again at the right dose. Added a poly filter & phosguard a week a go & brown algea is still growing on the back wall & plants. Not as much on the plants as I can see now. 
Do you all still think it could be a that HQI in a 90gal giving me 3.3wpg could be doing this?


----------



## tkfishgeek (Oct 8, 2007)

Here are a few pictures of my tank & plats to help you all out on what im talking about.


























































Will update pictures again in a week to so how things are going.


----------



## Tsartetra (Oct 20, 2003)

tkfishgeek said:


> Here are a few pictures of my tank & plats to help you all out on what im talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just scrub it with a soft-bristled toothbrush. 

However, if that is a dwarf lily in the above picture like I think it is, the bulb needs to be exposed. From experience and research, those are not to be completely buried. I just leave it laying on top of the substrate.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup (Jul 2, 2009)

Try some nerite snails, some algae eating gobies, little food, partial water changes and not too much light.

I had brown algae, scrubbed the front and back of the tank, the critters took care of the algae on the plants. 

I rarely add ferts and the plants are doing fine!


----------



## tkfishgeek (Oct 8, 2007)

I feed 2 times a day if not 1 on most days. Very liittle. Just to keep my Discus feed. I would put in snails but my Angelicus Botia Loach will eat them im sure.. Gobie does sound good but will have to see if any can take the high temp? I'm around 81-83F.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

diatoms are really common for new tanks. i am currently in the middle of big bloom in my new low tech tank. try and manually remove as much as possible before you do your water changes. i would also recommend adding some otos and snails to help out. live and frozen foods seem to fuel the problem as well (at least for me.) you could also try try adding a diatom filter. building up your plant mass couldn't hurt either.


----------



## tkfishgeek (Oct 8, 2007)

I did a good cleaning with a large water change. Waiting to see what happens. Also, thinking of getting some clams. Will be adding more plants in the next coming months. Do you think that clams will eat diatoms as the filter? I think the will. What do you think?


----------



## THaehn (Jul 14, 2009)

Where would you get freshwater clams? I have zero experience with clams but I know they are filter feeders meaning they will suck in water, filter out what they want, and release the water. They will do nothing for the algae that is already on your glass and plants. They would probably be good for keeping your water crystal clear but not for removing the brown algae. But like I said before, I have zero experience with clams and have really heard nothing on this forum about them either. I am interested in what others will say about the matter.


----------



## Tado77 (Sep 29, 2009)

I have this problem in my tank too. pH6.4 KH<1 GH<3 NO3<20 Ammonia,Nitrite=0 and the brown algea grow . I try remove the lieaves with it. One thing what I did that put Amazon Sword in more dark place and the algea doesn't grow so quickly.


----------



## tkfishgeek (Oct 8, 2007)

Tado, How old is your tank?


----------



## tkfishgeek (Oct 8, 2007)

I was going to be getting a clam from eather liveaquaria of a local pet store. Local pet store has Mussel clams that eat some algea. NOT brown or hair algea. so... All i can think is a clam or a mussel will keep the tank cleaner so algea can not grow as easy or at all. Hard for other algea to grow when the tank is clean. But trying to see what other say before I do anything that can make things different but to hard. I have never seen a clam or a Mussel in a planted tank. There has to be a reason why. Maybe the the over clean. I do not know much at this point in my research.


----------



## tkfishgeek (Oct 8, 2007)

Google, Yahoo & wikipedia has been a great help im my research for clams & mussel. I have found that mussel a type of clam. Mussel clams will filter out & eat diatom (brown algea) among other algeas' & bugs. I will get a clam, and some nerite snails next weekend & see what happens. Will keep all of you updated. Thank You for all your help & post.


----------



## Tado77 (Sep 29, 2009)

tkfishgeek said:


> Tado, How old is your tank?


Hi -one tank is from May this year the second one is from begining 2008 and exactly this one have problem with brown algea. One thing - week ego I changed fluorescent light from Tropical - plants grown(the type of light is more like a violet color) to Freshwater - plants grown (this one is like more yellow) and more stronger. So today I put back the tropical one and will see what happens.


----------



## tkfishgeek (Oct 8, 2007)

With me having HQI lights there is not much I can do to change the spec. They are 2 150W 10K lights. Only thing I could do it add 2 96W PC to the system. 10k or 67k. Im not running any PC bulbs at this time due to they are actinic & actinic does nothing for FW plants. Also the are a little costly to add & replace for what thay do.


----------



## Tado77 (Sep 29, 2009)

This tank have 2x36w fluorescent but for now works only one.


----------



## THaehn (Jul 14, 2009)

TK - Make sure you post pictures when you get the clam!


----------



## tkfishgeek (Oct 8, 2007)

I will add pictures when they come in & also every few days. They should be in a week to 2.


----------



## tkfishgeek (Oct 8, 2007)

Clams should be in some time this week. Did another large water change today & also did a good cleaning. Had brown all over my plants again. Looks to be growing faster. Have been toping off the system with RO water to help keep the water clean.


----------



## tkfishgeek (Oct 8, 2007)

I know have my clams. I have gotten 5 Mussell Clams & 4 golden clams. That look to be doing good so far. I will have more pictures later this week as thay all open up. I had 1 golden clam push it self in the sand so far I can almost not see it. I fould odd do to the others not doing it.


----------



## tkfishgeek (Oct 8, 2007)

Day 2 with the clams. Have not seen much change in the tank yet. The clams do look cool inthe tank. All the golden clams have moved into the sand but 1. You can almost see them. Also can not get any clam where i want theml; they keep moving inthe night night. Thank goodness they have not moved a plant or pulled one you yet. Im sure the clams will stop moving when thay are happy in a place they like.


----------



## tkfishgeek (Oct 8, 2007)

Clams are moving around & doing great other than the 2 that did not make it more than a few days. I have seen that I am starting to get some BBA & Cladophora, Blanket Weed. Very little of both. The brown algrea looks to be not growing at this time. Claaned off all the brown algea today & did a 60% water change. Hope to see that all algea goes away. I going to have to change my bulbs next month & that may help with the Blanket Weed. Will keep you all updated.


----------



## tkfishgeek (Oct 8, 2007)

Tank is starting to look good if not great. Most of all of the Brown algae or so called diatoms. All I have to do now is get rid of some green algae & let my plants regrow. Also I add some Otocinclus & SAE's the other day to help with the algae. Will update pictures soon.


----------



## smackpixi (Feb 14, 2009)

put some fish in there! also a hardscape.


----------



## tkfishgeek (Oct 8, 2007)

I have found a large driftwood to put in there that would look great. But have not had the time to get get it. Also going to add about 6 more discus but they still to young to put in my tank. Will be a month or 2 till thay are ready. Will have updated pictures tonight. All brown algae gone. Just a few plants have green spots.


----------



## Kisho3 (Nov 26, 2009)

I have the same issue! I just thought I'd let you know!


----------

